# Let bears sleep!



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Sounds like this young lad had an interesting time!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...ror-falling-cave-waking-hibernating-bear.html


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's pretty scarey when a boy of 12 says "I accepted death, Let it come". One would hope that the cubs were rescued.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Sounds like a crazy time for the bear and the boy. He will have one heck of a story to tell his kids one day though. Glad he is ok.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Yes that was my thought Don, I'll keep an eye on it.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I just read a follow up that claimed the cubs were shot due to journalists covering the story would not leave the area. Not certain if this is true...but it was stated.

I would have thought they would have been darted and taken. Depends on however old they were new borns could have been taken and raised...year olds they could have been moved and released.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Where is the follow up story Brian? Do you have a site so we can read it too ?


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Its in the comments below the story Don, could be bull $hit!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I read that too, but, I think they meant that figuratively.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

The end of the article says, "A decision will be taken later this week on whether to wait and see if the mother returns for her cubs or if they need to be moved to an animal sanctuary to be cared for."

The comments are just people's thoughts on the article..... Drama included.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Well for the swedes to go and shoot 3 cubs would be odd as they are not the rash type!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I agree from all the Swede's I've talked to they are very responsible about wildlife.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Thats why I think someone is telling a pork pie!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

A pork lie ?? Is that worse than a beef lie ? but not as bad as a poultry lie? I won't even ask about fish lies !


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

This could be fun! But as you've said the L word I think you know what I meant.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I have fish tales...does that count ?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh sorry Don..I missed you asking about the follow up. That was posted on the same address as above. It was in one of those comment sections.


----------

